# Sweet .223 scope



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Has anyone ever used a BSA Sweet 223 scope? It sounds like it would be good for yote hunting but I haven't had very good luck with BSA :eyeroll:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

same here, bsa is junk. i thought about getting the sweet 22, but after the last experience i had whith a bsa, ill never get another.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

What would be a good scope for yote huntin'. All I have right now is a 3-9X Tasco. I don't have alot of $$$ to spend on a scope(like $200) Any suggestions would be appriciated.


----------



## graywolf (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a Scheels 3x9 42mm and it's really a good scope for the money


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

What's wrong with your Tasco? Magnification is perfect. Us it until you find it limiting you, then upgrade to a better scope in the area it limits you. Keep in mind you will pay more for a better scope. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

graywolf said:


> I have a Scheels 3x9 42mm and it's really a good scope for the money


+1 I have two Scheels scopes and I love them!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a Scheel's rimfire scope on my 17hmr (basicly a sweet 17 made by scheels) and I couldn't ask for a better scope


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

I would never buy a scheels scope again. Ya they are a good deal and seam nice in the store and what not. Get outside with some wind-rain-snow- whatever natural precip you can think of, The scope just goes to crap. Just my .02


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i looked at a pair of scheels binoculars this fall. i compared them side by side to mid grade leuopolds. the glass was just as good, basicaly equal class binos, and the price was about the same. the clerk said the advantage was that i could exchange the scheels instore, where they would have to send in the leuopolds if there was a problem. i got the leuopolds because of the ergonomics, but it was a hard decision.


----------



## younggun (Nov 3, 2005)

I bought a Barska brand scope for my 22-250 and it has worked very well for me. I thought it would last long or work well at long ranges cuz i got it for less then $100 but it has held up for a few years and im still hittin dogs at 400 yds


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

they are junk, junk, and junk. dont waste money on them not even for a 22, Get a burris and you will be happy with it, or weaver, and if you have deep pockets get swarovski 4-16x50 execlant in low light conditions, got it on my late season yote rifle when they hang up at 400 plus yrds.

Burris 6-18x42 on my .223
Swarovski on my 25-06. i tend to push that gun a little further so i count on good optics.
got an old weaver k4 on my other 25-06 for deer hunting, and took a 170 class whitail @ 542yrds with this gun, great scopes they tend to handle a little more bumps and bangs on them, so what i am saying is dont buy cheap optics, cause sooner or later that buck of a lifetime will step-out
@ 500 plus and that is when there is no room for bad shot placement. :sniper:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I got to lookin on the internet for a deal on a scope and I stumbled onto a Simmons Prarie Master. I was wondering if anybody knew anything about them? Thanks


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

what do you guys think of bushnells?


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

What does everyone else think of the Barska scopes? I bought mine not knowing too much about it. So far im happy....


----------



## ilike2shoot (Jan 10, 2008)

I have never had a problem with Bushnell, and have had probably 5 or 6 on various guns....thats what id currently on my 7mm rem mag


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Gooseman678 said:


> I would never buy a scheels scope again. Ya they are a good deal and seam nice in the store and what not. Get outside with some wind-rain-snow- whatever natural precip you can think of, The scope just goes to crap. Just my .02


Let's hear about this experience you had with your Scheels scope. I am curious as I have had good luck with them. Did you use the liftetime over the counter warranty on it? Was there much hassle involved with a trade in? What model was it? Give the details.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

varmit b gone, I've heard a ton of horror stories about simmons scopes. In fact my brother has had three and all three ended up in the garbage even after he had sent them in to get looked at and fixed. If I were you I would look at saving up a least $200 to get a 3-9x40 nikon buckmasters, burris fulfield 2, weaver v series, or a leupold vx1. The ones I listed there can all be had for around $200 give or take a bit. In fact you can get the weaver v series 3-9x38 for $146.99 on midway right now. All those would be much better choices than the simmons.

Matt


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have 5 rifles wearing Scheels scopes; two .223's, a .243, a .270 and a 30.06. I feel they are good value for the money and I used their in-store exchange once which was quick and painless. I expect I will own more of their scopes in the future.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

ac700wildcat said:


> varmit b gone, I've heard a ton of horror stories about simmons scopes. In fact my brother has had three and all three ended up in the garbage even after he had sent them in to get looked at and fixed.
> 
> Matt


That's why I asked, I only have one. I bought a Savage 270 and it came with a 8point scope and it worked great. When I traded the Savage off for my Ruger(also in 270) and kept the scope, it still worked well. But thats just one Simmons I've had so I am definatley no expert. Thanks :beer:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm sure there are some Simmon's scopes out there that work great. It just seems there quality control at times isn't very good and flaws/defects slip by.


----------

